

If Money Was No Object - neilunadkat12
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/06/money-object-everybody-including.html

======
chroma
It's not a bad idea to ask yourself that question, but I think the advice is
double-edged. Disregarding money and pursuing whatever you're passionate about
at age 20 can ruin your quality of life and stunt your future.

In general, it's a good idea to be wary of inspirational advice. I think Terry
Pratchett put it best:

 _Miss Tick sniffed. “You could say this advice is priceless,” she said. “Are
you listening?”

“Yes,” said Tiffany.

“Good. Now…if you trust in yourself…”

“Yes?”

“…and believe in your dreams…”

“Yes?”

“…and follow your star…” Miss Tick went on.

“Yes?”

“…you’ll still get beaten by people who spent their time working hard and
learning things and weren’t so lazy. Good-bye.”_

\-- Terry Pratchett, The Wee Free Men

